# Solar Panels;energy back to the grid.



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi,
I am looking into getting Solar Panels connected to the Grid, for the future purchase of a house near Paphos. I really just wanted to know if anyone has done this here yet? I think it is a worthwhile investment, and the more self sufficient I can be the better. I would really appreciate if anyone has done this to let me know some ball park figures, reliable companies, and such like, as I have read various reports! Thanks


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

You will need to be house owners and have an existing account with EAC, I have heard that net metering licenses are being suspended very soon, if not already (although this may have been scare mongering by the installer). A ball park quote I received for a 3kw system was around 5-6000€


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks so much, yes we will be house owners! hmmm I will continue the research, I wonder if it is scare mongering!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JonandGaynor said:


> You will need to be house owners and have an existing account with EAC, I have heard that net metering licenses are being suspended very soon, if not already (although this may have been scare mongering by the installer). A ball park quote I received for a 3kw system was around 5-6000€


We will not bother about the net metering. We will install the panels plus a Tesla 7 kW Powerwall instead. That should keep us about self sufficient


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> We will not bother about the net metering. We will install the panels plus a Tesla 7 kW Powerwall instead. That should keep us about self sufficient


So the efficiency of that would run Air Con, Water heater,etc, and perhaps a pool heater or no? I am just a female looking into this so I am curious as to how big a place that would keep going, because I really do want that on a 3 bedroom bungalow with air con and pool heater etc..Thanks for any info!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Worldwanderer said:


> So the efficiency of that would run Air Con, Water heater,etc, and perhaps a pool heater or no? I am just a female looking into this so I am curious as to how big a place that would keep going, because I really do want that on a 3 bedroom bungalow with air con and pool heater etc..Thanks for any info!


We have no pool and rarely use the ac so we will have enough even if we will install a 5 kW PV panels


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have had PV panels installed and electric radiators throughout the house and for the first time this winter we have been very cosy. It's too early to say how efficient it is as it was a bit late in the winter before we were hooked up to the grid but early indications are very good.
No more smelly gas fires that make our eyes sting, no more lugging gas canisters around. Warm as toast. Result.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

I know of someone in Cyprus; on the grapevine so to speak, and they had 6 solar panels installed for 6000 euros, they told me that being from the UK they wanted comfort; cold in the summer and toasty in the winter, so they ran the electrcity without thought as soon as they had the panels installed...now they have 4 bedrooms, and large living room etc etc, as a test for the first year to really see how it would be to live as they wanted..after the year, putting back into the grid etc, they got their electrical bill for the 12 months; it was 250 euros! I was impressed because they had not tried to cut any corners and enjoyed the luxury of a cool home and warm house in the winter. The guy they bought it from said it would take 4-5years for a pay back, for them it was 2 years! So if anyone is interested in the way forward technology wise, Solar is the way (or has anyone heard of the Austrian salt tank???also sounds amazing!) in Israel we have amazing solar panels but they don't as yet use it for electricity etc, well some do, and some ecco villages have wind turbines for everything and solar back ups. Thanks for all the info guys, I will for sure pursue it, as well as for the swimming pool!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Worldwanderer said:


> I know of someone in Cyprus; on the grapevine so to speak, and they had 6 solar panels installed for 6000 euros, they told me that being from the UK they wanted comfort; cold in the summer and toasty in the winter, so they ran the electrcity without thought as soon as they had the panels installed...now they have 4 bedrooms, and large living room etc etc, as a test for the first year to really see how it would be to live as they wanted..after the year, putting back into the grid etc, they got their electrical bill for the 12 months; it was 250 euros! I was impressed because they had not tried to cut any corners and enjoyed the luxury of a cool home and warm house in the winter. The guy they bought it from said it would take 4-5years for a pay back, for them it was 2 years! So if anyone is interested in the way forward technology wise, Solar is the way (or has anyone heard of the Austrian salt tank???also sounds amazing!) in Israel we have amazing solar panels but they don't as yet use it for electricity etc, well some do, and some ecco villages have wind turbines for everything and solar back ups. Thanks for all the info guys, I will for sure pursue it, as well as for the swimming pool!


The Tesla Powerwall is another way forward. Store the excess from daytime and use it overnight.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow ok, just looked, it seems an ingenious way forward..completely off grid, but how advanced in Cyprus is the Power wall?? and do you have a ball park figure on it? will do more research, but for sure, its a step ahead agin for 'green' fuel ! thanks.. all very interesting!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Worldwanderer said:


> I know of someone in Cyprus; on the grapevine so to speak, and they had 6 solar panels installed for 6000 euros, !


We have 12 panels and it cost us 4000 euros. prices have come down in the last couple of years.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

can I ask what company you used and what size of house you have Veronica? and also are you running a pool heater of it? I am looking into the newest more efficient models of pool heating(sorry for all the questions but very keen to get as 'green' as possible..or as self sufficient as possible!) Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Worldwanderer said:


> can I ask what company you used and what size of house you have Veronica? and also are you running a pool heater of it? I am looking into the newest more efficient models of pool heating(sorry for all the questions but very keen to get as 'green' as possible..or as self sufficient as possible!) Thanks


we are not running a pool heater . We got the system from a company based in Konia, can't remember what they are called and as I am away from home at the moment I can't Check on the invoice. It is actually someone we have know for years as they bought their house through us but I can't remember what they call their company.
I believe there is a newer type of panel that is even more efficient so it is worth doing some more research.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the info..Yes Solar Panels have come down in price, and am considering them for my pool rather than the heater..but still research has to be done to weigh up what is better if one is going off grid, or putting into the grid, and also like I mentioned the new TES system with a salt tank etc..hmm very complicated but if you want to be 'green' its great to be able to ask on this forum everyones previous experiences, I for one would install a wind turbine if I could but it would need to be imported from Germany.. and also with a back up Solar/Salt tank! I wonder if it is worth it!!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Worldwanderer said:


> Thanks for all the info..Yes Solar Panels have come down in price, and am considering them for my pool rather than the heater..but still research has to be done to weigh up what is better if one is going off grid, or putting into the grid, and also like I mentioned the new TES system with a salt tank etc..hmm very complicated but if you want to be 'green' its great to be able to ask on this forum everyones previous experiences, I for one would install a wind turbine if I could but it would need to be imported from Germany.. and also with a back up Solar/Salt tank! I wonder if it is worth it!!!


A salt tank is not for home use, it is for solar plants. If you want to store your produced energy you need some kind of batteries. The latest is Tesla Powerwall that store 7 kWh. They can be used in series if there is a need for more storage capacity. As everything Tesla does they are very nicelooking and can be placed anywhere
Price today is about 3500 $, but prices will go down when production goes up

https://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for that info..I will look into the Tesla Powerwall as well!


----------



## Iacovosf (Oct 12, 2017)

How to get the Tesla Powerwall in Cyprus?


----------

